# My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? An improved update.



## Justmary (Jun 5, 2013)

We just adopted Kelsi from the shelter today. She will be coming home with us next week after she is spayed. She's about a year and a half, 40lbs, and was a shelter transfer, so they had zero information on her. They said she's a Vizsla mix. Wondering what you think she's mixed with, or if you think she's all Vizsla, or ??? She is extremely sweet. After I met her, I brought my kids and my big goldendoodle/shepherd mix (85 pounds) to meet her at the shelter, and these pics are from there. All she wanted was to hang out next to us. I was surprised that she was so mellow, honestly. When she was in her kennel and I first went to see her, she did a crazy barky/moan/howling type thing, but then she was done and was just happy to hang out with us. She tried to "hug" my son several times. I've read over and over how high energy Vizslas are, and that trait actually appealed to me, so I hope she wants to run and bike with me.

Anyhow, I'm excited to have her, and I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Opinions?*

Great job and save

BLACK NOSE'

A KEY

MY OPINION IS A SAVE ;D

LOVE HER AND ENJOY


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Opinions?*

She's very pretty. Maybe part Vizsla, part hound dog? Definitely not 100% because of the nose - but she's still quite a beauty! Thanks for saving her!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Opinions?*

Maybe part Vizsla and part Redbone Coonhound. Go to Google Images and type in "Redbone Coonhound". Kelsi is a very pretty girl!! Congratulations!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Opinions?*

Whatever she is, enjoy her! Dogs are true treasures, whatever their DNA. It's always heart breaking to hear that some lost soul had to turn in their dog.....and that you've done a really good deed by adopting her!

As an FYI, although V's are supposed to have light noses, they CAN have black ones..it's a fault, obviously, but that alone wouldnt disqualify her from being a Vizsla, just not one in standard.

You can always do a DNA test to find out what's in there, but what's most important wont show up in that particular test anyways, right...?


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Opinions?*

A stunner whatever other bits of variety there may be. You're already hooked so you will enjoy the addition to the family.


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Opinions?*

She looks like a red bone **** hound/vizsla mix to me! Love both breeds. Does she have that "Soulful" howl/bark? 

Gorgeous! Have fun with your new "baby"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Opinions?*

Hard to say if she is part vizlsa or part redbone.
Either way she's a pretty girl.


----------



## Justmary (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Opinions?*

Thanks, everyone! Sounds like I will get to pick her up today, quite a bit earlier than expected. I'm excited!


----------



## Justmary (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Updated: A little worried.*

So, we have had a pretty rough day. I got Kelsi (though I found out she's only been Kelsi a few days, so I think we'll change to Ginger) home around 5:00 and quickly discovered that she HATES cats. Like, violently. I have a cat who is very much a member of the family. I put the cat in a carrier and the dog was literally biting the crate - like, biting at the plastic. I either have to have the cat locked up or the dog locked up at all times. If the dog is in the crate, she goes ballistic if she sees the cat - like, barking, scratching at the kennel, etc. if the cat walks anywhere where the dog can see it - even if it's all the way down the hall. It's now 10:15pm, well after my kids should be asleep, and the dog is going bananas. I'm feeling pretty darn bummed and I just don't know what to do. Is there hope for this dog to coexist peacefully with a cat? I'm just not sure what to do at this point. I know it's only the first day, and maybe things will improve, but I seriously have never seen a dog go after a cat so aggressively. It's not like, "Oh, chasing this cat that is running sounds fun," it's more like, "I'm going to chase this thing so I can EAT it." Hopefully things will look better in the morning? Thoughts and opinions welcome. 

She seemed so indifferent to birds at the shelter and wouldn't chase after a ball we threw, I was just thinking that she must not have *that* strong of a prey drive. 

On the one hand, I think maybe things will improve. On the other hand, I think, if they don't, it's a lot easier to say it's not going to work out within the first few days rather than waiting six months when everyone has formed an attachment.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Updated: A little worried.*

Sorry you had such a rough start! It's unfortunate that the shelter didn't test her with cats and tell you up front that it would be an issue. That's usually a pretty standard thing so that people can be informed and the dogs can find their perfect forever home. I have two rescues and they were both tested with cats at the shelter. I don't really have advice for you on how to help with the cat because I don't currently have a cat with the dogs. Others on here can probably offer you some advice on that. I hope things get better!


----------



## Justmary (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Updated: A little worried.*

Thanks for your input - I totally agree. The shelter said nothing about cats, good or bad. Honestly, if they had said "not good with cats" I never would have even tried to bring her home. But now she's here. So...I don't know. It just seems so ingrained in her.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Updated: A little worried.*

So sorry it's been rough so far and it is a shame that the shelter didn't test Ginger with cats, as others have said it's normally quite routine so that things like this don't happen.

I wouldn't lose hope yet though - Ginger will be feeling pretty highly strung with all the moving about and new place etc. some really good excersie to calm her might help every time you want to de-sensitise her to your cat. 

Sorry I don't have further to offer, perhaps enlist the help of a good trainer; this will also really satisfy the Vizsla in her that wants to please.

Good luck,
Chloe


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Updated: A little worried.*

Justmary, I'm sorry you're dealing with this difficulty! Too bad the shelter didn't mention anything about cats. My boy Willie reacts the very same way to cats. He has a very strong prey drive and I'm sure he places cats in the same category as squirrels and raccoons... just something for a hunting dog to hunt! Really, he's just doing what comes naturally, and the same is probably true of Ginger. 

The way I understand it, dogs and cats, in general, get along best when they are raised together, or if at least one of them is a baby at the time of introduction. If Ginger was still a puppy it might be different. Can't say for sure, though.

I don't think your prospects are very good for changing her behavior now. Teaching a hunting dog not to hunt would be kind of like teaching a bird not to sing. Sorry to say it, but I'm afraid you're in for a rough time of it. If allowed, Ginger would probably kill the cat... so exercise all due caution and keep them separated. 

p.s. It's not that she hates the cat; she just sees it as something to hunt... I'm very sad to come right out and say it, but there might be a more suitable home for Ginger. She's not being a "bad" dog, she's being a hunting dog.


----------



## Justmary (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Updated: A little worried.*

Thanks for the input so far. I have been tossing and turning all night over this - evidenced by the fact that it is 4:30am as I type. I was thinking that she might be more accepting of the cat if she was completely exhausted by exercise? However, she was spayed yesterday, so her exercise must be limited for a while. The vet said only short, easy walks and no running for the next 10-14 days, which, of course, seems like it will make for a high-strung dog who can't release enough energy. Advice on the best way to deal with the activity restrictions would be welcome, as well. 

Last night, after I shut the cat in my bedroom so that Ginger could hang out more freely, she was unable to just settle in and be calm, she just did a constant searching/sniffing thing, upturning couch cushions with her nose, rooting in things, etc. I'm not sure if she was just trying to explore or if she was looking for the cat that she thought must be around somewhere.

Anyhow, the cat sleeps on my bed, Ginger is in the crate in the living room, so we have had a quiet night. I'm planning to just stay home with her most of the day today, so we'll see how things go.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Updated: A little worried.*

Justmary - sorry you have to deal with this situation...

We have 2 vizslas and 1 cat. The cat DOES NOT like dogs (even though she was raised with one).
When we brought Skyy home, we faced with somewhat similar situation. It was not as violent, but Skyy definitely wanted to "eat" the kitty.

Giving Skyy back was never an option to us - she changed several owners prior, so when we took her in, it was for better or for worse.

It took a lot of training, basic obedience, such as "sit", "stay", "leave it", "No" and establishing boundaries, now Skyy and Sofie (cat) learned to leave each other along.
It did not happen overnight, plus our dogs are not allowed in the bedrooms where Sofie feels safe.

I hope you can work it out - best wishes!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Updated: A little worried.*

Hi Justmary, sorry to hear about this aqward situation. What a shame this has not been discovered beforehand. 

I can only help you with the exercise, my vizsla was spayed on Tuesday so I can tell you exactly what we do. 
On the first day we just let her rest but that's all really what she wanted. For 2 days she had a few short on leash walks 15-20 minutes and today when we went back to the vet for a check up he said we can walk her on leash for hours if we wanted to. Just no running jumping around. I also suggest going through basic training each day for 5-15 minutes many times a day. You could try to teach a new trick to her each day and practise that which would give mental stimulation to Ginger. Best if the cat is not present so there's no distraction. 
Ginger could sniff around also because everything is new to her but of course her drive for that cat makes her search for it. The cat's scent is everywhere and Ginger can smell that. 
I would suggest to limit her space at the beginning. When you can trust her in one room and she obeys your command introduce her to another room. Giving too much space at the beginning is not good IMO. Or you could attach her leash to your waist and make her follow you everywhere so you know what she's doing and you can correct unwanted behaviour. 

I hope things work out for you all, wish you all the best.


----------



## Justmary (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: My new girl - Vizsla mixed with...? Another update.*

Just thought I'd let you all know how it's going so far. I took Ginger out and about with me yesterday, just to see how she reacted to things. She was fine in the car, great with kids at the park, and just all around pretty mellow being out and about.

As far as the cat issue...I think we are making strides. One thing that really seemed to help was to put the cat in the kennel, and put Ginger on her side, and make her stay there until she relaxed. We also did the same thing in the yard when the cat was loose. The cat is extremely brave, not afraid of dogs at all, so she just hung out in the yard while Ginger was freaking out. The problem we were having was that the second she was in the kennel, and not leashed with us, she knew we couldn't make her stop barking at the cat, and she would go at it. She can scoot the kennel along the floors with the force of her paws, jumping up and lunging for the cat. 

We've been scouring the internet for ideas that sound reasonable, and one thing that a trainer said was that every time you yell, "No!" at a dog, it's like you're barking at them. If you want them to stop barking, you gently hold their muzzle like a mama dog would, and growl lowly at them. That seemed to help a lot. So, wash, rinse, repeat every time she barks at the cat.

So all in all, I'm not sure that she'll ever love the cat, but I am more hopeful that they might be able to at least coexist without the cat meeting an early end. 

My daughter, in particular, is already hopelessly in love with her and ready to get rid of the cat, if need be (lol, not happening). She cropped herself out of this picture, but here's Ginger, snuggled up to her on the couch last night:


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

YAY!! Sounds like you might be able to might this work!! ;D ;D

Please continue to be vigilant about your cat's safety, and always remember that Ginger is just "doin' what comes naturally". Kudos to you for your great efforts!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Cats are great bait ;D

Just add a dash of Ginger and Sea salts  :


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I saw a really good Victoria Stilwell episode (It's me or the Dog USA) where she trains a dog to ignore the cat. Might be worth YouTubing it. Good luck x


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

To (Nelly) We need more humor then hate to me ;D

One of My "Partners"

I rent to own in numbers ;D :-* a tough Scott/ Italy mixer and She is mean as a little rattle snake 

Has 2 killer Manx Cats 

there killing machines and truth I fear them as much as Her ;D

Her inside Frying pans Hurt my 22 inch mellon No Mas" :'(

Check out my neck

these are not love bites" ;D :

lol


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Rudy,

Reading your messages reminds me of e.e. Cummings. This is NOT a bad thing!! AND you always have great advice! ;D

J


----------

